# 25 Most Recent Post List



## lutzzz (May 12, 2005)

It would seem to me (the "uneducated one") that the front page "25 Most Recent Posts" should include, at least, posts to the "General Cooking Questions" and "Outdoor Cooking Forum"...

A rough "WAG" tells me that oh... hummm... heck... about 90%? of the posts to those General and Outdoor forums are about how to cook/prepare specific foods... (e.g. pork ribs, butt, chicken, burgers, etc. and stir fry techniques) which usually include recipes, or at least include guidelines including ingredients... and are as overall meaningful as the "recipe" forums now included in the top 25. This is the "DISCUSS COOKING" forum, so let's include threads in the most recent 25 that do that?

Of course we could continue checking (only one "mouse click".. so no real big thing) the forums list to see if there are any new interesting posts to meaningful topics in the General and Outdoor forums, but it would be easier and better serve this forum's title if new posts there were also included in the most recent 25 on the front page..


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

I will check into this lutzzz.


----------



## lutzzz (May 13, 2005)

> Last edited by kitchenelf : Yesterday at 07:02 AM. Reason: removed useless remarks directed at chit chat forum


 
Elf..thank you for keeping me out of trouble again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's an example of why I recommend adding some of those other forums to the "Last 25".

Just recently I've made several posts to the "Outdoor Cooking Forum" about cooking/bbq'ing ribs and pork butts, etc... a lot of the info I (and some others) have provided come very very close to a "recipe"... but each time I sign on, I have to click on "forums", then click down to "Outdoor Cooking Forum", then to the thread, etc. to see IF anyone has asked me a question or seeks clarification, etc.

I suppose a case could be made that those posts belong in the "Pork, etc." section.. but if the site "brass" reviews most of the OP's and responses, they seem to be mostly topic specific...

Oh well,, I can live with a few more mouse clicks.. and so can my mouse I hope


----------



## Dove (May 13, 2005)

*I know just what you are saying Lutzz...I miss out on a lot of posts or replies to my posts unless I run all over this site looking for them..boggels this 71 year old brain....*or is it boggles???
*Marge~Dove*


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2005)

lol lutzzz - I got your back - next time I'll just say edited for really bad spelling!!!  You'll know what I mean though   

I've got the question before Andy - just waiting for an answer.  He's been really, really busy at his real job (of all the nerve) - but I will let you know.  And if it's bbq or bbq'ing you are talking about then yes, you are posting it in the right forum.  You can also add it to the pork, or beef, or chicken forum if you want to though.


----------



## lutzzz (May 13, 2005)

Yes, Elf.. I know what you mean  

BUT.. I think you misunderstand the basis for adding the "Outdoor Cooking Forum" posts to the "Most Recent 25"

The point I was trying to make, and failing I guess, is that we don't have an "INDOOR Cooking Forum" that is separate ... 'cause that wouldn't make a lot of sense... 95% of the posts here involved "indoor cooking" and are topic specific,, by "topic" I mean "pork, beef, fish, etc."...

In the same vein, MOST of the "Outdoor Cooking" posts, albeit they are BBQ or whatever cooked, are also topic specific "pork, beef" fish, hamburgers (that could of could not be meat, or vegetable, etc..)...

If I want to read about recipes & techniques for making and baking a "meat loaf" for example, I don't want to go to page TWO, check for an "Indoor Baking Forum", and mouse click down to see if there is a thread about "making & baking meat loaf"... obviously now I don't have to because any posts regarding meat loaf, etc. appear in the "most recent 25 list" on the front page.

But IF I want to see how to low/slow smoke a meat loaf on a BBQ grill, I have to click back to the "Outdoor Cooking Forum" to see if anybody posted one.. THEN, if someone makes another post about smoking meat loaf, it requires a click, click back to that forum again... or charcoal grilling hamburgers, or steaks, etc.... 

I understand your point, however, because the "pork spare ribs/baby back rib input needed" Original Post probably belonged in the "Specific Chat & Recipes" Section under "Beef, Pork & Lamb" rather than in the "General Cooking Forums".. but it wasn't.. and it was pork specific and most all posts in the Outdoor Cooking area are.. 

So, it would seem a simple solution to just allow (i.e. have Andy consider the merits of) allowing posts in Outdoor Cooking to show in the most recent... 

If you look closely at the posts under BBQ & Smoking.. there are requests for meatloaf, pork, ham, buffalo patties, beef brisket, etc. etc... as are some of the other forums under Outdoor Cooking... 

Perhaps there isn't a lot of difference in concept between cooked inside and cooked outside...? but to me the process of "bake at 375 for one hour" for a meatloaf recipe is similar in concept as "smoke slow for 4 hours at 275 grill temp"... 

Sorry 'bout beating this topic to death... and I guess nobody else, except Dove, agrees with me, 'cause only 26 or so have viewed this and only Dove has responded... so.. what the heck


----------

